# 2011 National Geographic Photo Contest winners



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Winners of the National Geographic Photo Contest 2011*










(The Atlantic)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

That... is incredible.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow!!!

For me 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 15 are the best. I see nothing special about photo 2.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

First picture is fantastic. I agree that pic 2, doesn't fit in there. 

I personally don't like 14, either.

The rest were very good


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Wings and raindrops are blurry, *FAIL!*

Just kidding.


----------

